# Test E Tren E Deca @300mg ml



## MikeRoss (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey guys, brewing a blend consisting of 10g test e,tren e, deca. 30g total.  Can anyone help me out with a recipe for 300mg ml ? (100mg of each per ml) 

 2%ba/20%bb with gso.

Powders101 mentioned blends hold a little better than isolated hormones so would like to do 300mg but open to 200mg ml.


Thanks for the help


----------



## MikeRoss (Jan 9, 2015)

Oil - 52.5ml's
Powder - 30g
Ba - 2ml
bb- 20ml

=100ml @ 300mg ml

It this correct?


----------



## greggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes.  10g of each.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

Howd that go ?


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 6, 2017)

Why not just put each in its own vial?  I mean, I get doing that for a pre-work out blends.  Bored?

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLEX (Aug 28, 2017)

MikeRoss said:


> Oil - 52.5ml's
> Powder - 30g
> Ba - 2ml
> bb- 20ml
> ...



You don't need to calculate the oil. 

You put your powder, your solvents and top with oil to a final volume in room temperature. Worrying about amount of oil or powder displacement is totally unnecessary.


----------

